# Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?



## NCphalon (2. August 2009)

*Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Moin, mich interessiert mal, ob ihr, wenn ihr so auf eure PC-Geschichte zurückblickt, irgendwas anders gemacht hättet. Wie z.B. später mit zukunftssichereren Komponenten aufrüsten oder ein bestimmtes Teil lieber doch nicht kaufen weil es sich nicht lohnt o.ä..

2004 hab ich meinen Sempron 2800+ durch en Celeron D 345J (3,06GHz) ersetzt weil ich dachte der wär schneller, aber als ich dann den Sempron vor dem Verkauf nochmal auf Funktionalität getestet hab un bei der Gelegenheit auch nochma gebencht hab fand ich heraus, dass der Sempron um Einiges schneller is als der Celeron.

Wenig Später hab ich mir bei ebay ne 9800Pro gekauft, bei der sich später herausgestellt hat dass sie nur über mit 128Bit angebundenen DDRI RAM verfügt hat, der sie beträchtlich langsamer als alle anderen 9800Pros gemacht hat.

2006, kurz vor der Einführung von AM2 hab ich noch en High-End System auf S939 Basis gebaut un mir fast in den A***h gebissen als dann rauskam, dass damals schon der letzte S939 Prozessor (X2 4800+) auf dem Markt war. 


Kurz und gut, wenn ich net immer alles mit AA un AF hätte spielen wollen hätt ich vermutlich noch das S939 System un viel mehr Geld für ne richtig fette Aufrüstung übrig^^.


----------



## Mewtos (2. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Oh mann, Ich hab mir letztes Jahr n System zusammengebaut: Asus P5Q3 Deluxe WiFi , war das Mainboard, zukunftssicher und gut,Dann hab ich ich mir son n olles Netzteil von Inter-Tech geholt, 750 Watt, leise und gut(6 Pin PCIe 6+8 Pin PCIe),dann den Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600(natürlich overclockt 3,6Ghz@)
Soweit alles Gute Komponenten, doch dann mein erster großer Fehler:
Ein Asus LCD Bildschirm, 21,6", Kontrast 4000:1r 200!!Euro...natürlich bei Expert...
für den Preis:22"LG oder Samsung

Mein zweiter Fehler: Mein mainboard unterstützt DDR3...zu der Zeit Normal Preis 2 GB 30-40 Euro!
Ich hohlte mir: 2GB von Mushkin...110 Euro..Hersteller Preis: 50 US-Dollar

Mein 3 und letzter Fehler: Die Grafikkarte
Ich hohlte mir die 3850 von Gainward....512 mb DDR3 für 90 Euro

Zu der Zeit: Hätt ich mir eine hohlen können mit 4000 Chip...so die 4650..1024 Mb

Naja, hab mich im nachinein richtig geärgert, dass ich soviel Geld ausm Fenster geschmissen hab!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ja, hätt ich vorher gewusst, was auf mich zu kommt, hätt ich niemals nie nicht den E6400 und später E6600 gekauft.
Aber der sollte ja sooo toll sein, die Plattform soo zuverlässig und stabil...
Naja, das Gegenteil war der Fall, zumindest mit Intel Chip Boards...

Ansonsten: das Dual Xeon System (Compaq Evo W6000) war 'nen großer Fehler, hat mich mein Auto (den RX7) gekostet...


----------



## P4D (2. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Hätte ich gewusst, dass meine GTX 260 3 Monate später nur noch 140 anstatt 210 kostet hätte ich gewartet. Naja, pech gehabt.


----------



## computertod (2. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

die Aufrüstversuche an meinem Pentium II Computer, hatte zwar das meiste davon zuhause noch rumliegen, aber die Radeon 9250 PCI für 60€(!) war dann doch ein großer Fehler


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

- Anfang/Mitte Februar 2001 n komplettes System zusammengekauft, bis auf den Kühler. Der kam letztendes über einen Monat später, die restliche Hardware war bis dahin 200DM im Preis gefallen 
-> nie wieder kurz-vor-Cebit kaufen

- Ende 2003 ein High-End So478 Board gekauft, da der i875 einen ähnlich soliden Eindruck wie der legandäre i440BX machte (was bei den vorrangegangenen Intel-Chipsätzen nicht der Fall war) und auf spätere Aufrüstmöglichkeiten gehofft wurde. Ergebniss: Der "Pentium 5" kam nie, die So478 Prescotts brachten keinerlei Leistungssteigerung und 2004 wurde der So775 eingeführt. Und PCI-E. 
-> Nie wieder davon ausgehen, dass man ein System noch einmal sinnvoll aufrüsten kann, wenn zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes nicht mindestens doppelt so leistungsfähige CPUs bereits erhältlich sind, wie man Anfangs einbaut.

- Eng damit verbunden: 2004/2005 hab ich dann KEIN Asus P4GD1 gekauft, weil ich keine Lust hatte noch einmal sehr viel Geld in ein nicht zukunftstaugliches Board zu investieren, dass nicht mal SATA-RAID hatte. 
Bis zum Ende meiner P4 Zeit hab ich dann mehr Aufschläge für AGP-Versionen gezahlt, als das Bord seinerzeit gekostet hätte (zwischenzeitlich wurden es aber teurer...) und der einzige Effekt, den die chipsatzinterne RAID-Lösung für mich hatte war, dass ich Anfang diesen Jahres nach einem Boardausfall (immerhin hat das teure Ding ne Zeit gehalten) gezwungen war, doch noch in So775 zu investieren, anstatt (m)eine Controllerkarte zu nehmen und bis zum Lynnfield einen alten Duron zu reaktivieren.
-> Ummm - zur Zeit hängen die Platten wieder an der ICH und die Frage nach exotischen Boards stellt sich gerade nicht . Aber sollte sich eine Marktlage ergeben, in der ich bei einem Ausfall den Chipsatzhersteller wechseln würde (derzeit nicht der Fall), muss ich echt mal eine große Platte für ein 1:1 full-Backup anschaffen.

- Eng DAMIT verbunden: Anfang 2006 hab ich viel Geld für eine Gebrauchte 6800GT Golden Sample auf eBay gezahlt und gleich noch einen passenden Wasserkühler gekauft. Drei Tage später wurde mir bestätigt, dass die 7800GS kommt... (Immerhin hab ich beides noch mit erträglichem Wertverlust weiterverkauft bekommen) 
-> nie wieder Hardware kaufen, wenn man noch auf eine E-Mail von Insidern wartet. Erst recht nicht, wenn sie teuer ist.

- Das ich geglaubt habe, meine aktuelle 9800GTX+ wäre im 9800GTX-Standardlayout und somit bequemer wasserkühlbar, als eine HD4850 mit vergleichbarem P/L-Verhältniss, hat sich auch als Fehler erwiesen. 
-> Nie wieder dem Hersteller-Support trauen.


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

*2005:*

*ASUS A8N-SLI-Deluxe *(Premium wäre besser gewsen... Das Deluxe hatte einen extrem lauten Lüfter)*
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+* (600€ hätten nicht unbedingt sein müssen )
*OCZ 2048MB DDR 400 CL 2-3-2-6 *(Preis weiß ich nicht mehr, aber billig wars nicht )
*2x 7800GT* (etwas über 400€ pro Karte waren ordentlich - hätte ich besser die 7800GTX genommen)


*Ende 2006:* (den Umstieg hätte ich mir komplett sparen können)

*ASUS M2N32 WS Professional*
*AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ Brisbane* (knapp 400€ hatten sich nicht wirklich gelohnt)
*OCZ 2048MB DDR2 800 Platinum 4-4-4-12*
*2x 7800GT* behalten aber auf WaKü umgerüstet (omg hätte ich doch keine Innovatek genommen. Im nachhinein zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung. Auch wenn der Support von Innovatek TOP ist!)


Kurz nach dem ich dieses System gekauft habe, hatte ich in der PCGH vom AMD QuadFX System gelesen. Einfach nur der Hammer  Ich war sofort begeistert und wollte nur noch solch ein System haben. Naja... Nur woher nehmen?
Erst mal bei Alternate angerufen. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter konnte mir allerdings nur mit dem Mainboard weiterhelfen. Ob und wann dafür CPUs erscheinen wusste er nicht. Also erst mal für 450€ das Mainboard geordert 


*Mitte 2007:*

AMD FX-7x Prozessoren waren angeblich verfügbar. Wieder bei Alternate angerufen und tatsächlich  2x FX-74 für 500€ pro Stück waren zu haben  Also direkt gekauft 
Mein Rechner sah dann wie folgt aus:
*ASUS L1N64-SLI-WS* (Mainboard mit 2x CPU Sockeln und 4xPCIe 16x. Zu dieser Zeit einfach geil )
*2x AMD Athlon 64 FX-74* (In Spielen dem Q6600 etwa gleich auf. Allerdings 3 mal so teuer )
*OCZ 4096MB DDR2 800 4-4-4-12 1T FlexXLC*
*2x ASUS 8800GTS 320MB*
Das ganze dann Wassergekühlt.

Das ganze System war sicher Preis/Leistungstechnisch unter aller Sau  Egal ich hänge bis heute an diesem System. Auch wenn die 2x 8800GTS einer 9800GX2 weichen mussten. So bin ich übrigens auch zu PCGH gekommen. SLI lief mit dem Mainboard einfach nicht. Bis mir PCGH_Carsten einen Beta Treiber empfohlen hat, mit dem es lief  

Viel hätte ich nicht anders gemacht. Wäre nur früher auf Intel (Benchsystem) umgestiegen wenn. 

Das waren meine Sünden


----------



## Falk (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Im Nachhinein hätte ich das Dell XPS 1330 nicht gekauft sondern gleich ein Macbook. Und ich hätte keine 8800 GT am Release gekauft - schon gar nicht mit Full-Cover Wasserkühler. 

Ansonsten würde ich alles noch mal genauso machen - und bin auch gleich zu Fielmann gegangen


----------



## Malkav85 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Nachdem ich meine 2x 1GB OCZ SLI DDR2 1066 für 90 Euro das Kit gekauft hatte, waren diese ein halbes Jahr später für unter die Hälfte zu haben *gnaaaar*

Des Weiteren hab ich gedacht, das ich einen D805 mit Luftkühlung prima übertakten könnte und hab ihn mir für 60 Euro gekauft...leider war das solch ein Hitzkopf, das bei 3,6Ghz schon schluss war, sonst hätte ich nen Rumpsteak in einer Minute durchbraten können ^^


----------



## computertod (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

was ich noch anders gemacht hätte, wär ein anderes Mainboard
da hätte ich im Nachhinein eins genommen, das 45nm Quads unterstützt


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hab mir bei Atelco die kaputt gelieferte ATI Radeon 9500Pro für meinen ersten PC gegen eine 9600 Pro tauschen lassen statt auf erstere zu bestehen.
Erst ein Jahr später war ich so weit informiert, dass ich wusste dass das ein Rückschritt war.

Davon abgesehen gingen eigentlich auch die heikleren (Graka-)Geschichten noch sehr zufriedenstellend aus. So war z.B. die für ihre Leistung eigentlich überteuerte 7800GS so wertstabil dass ich später mit Gewinn auf PCI-E umsteigen konnte.

Nicht ganz lohnenswert aber auch nicht dramatisch waren die vielen Hardwarewechsel in der Core2 Generation. So war mein E2160 eines der besten Modelle(hält mich heute trotz nicht gerade idealem Unterbau noch in der %-OC-Liste recht weit oben) und ich hab trotzdem einen E6600 hinterher geschoben. Effektiver Leistungsgewinn = 0. Kurz danach kam dann eh ein Quad...
Auch mein Abit IP35 als Bad Axe Ersatz hat sich im Endefekt nicht wirklich gelohnt, aber das lag eher an der Tatsache dass ich plötzlich die Möglichkeit hatte ein Tpower gratis mit Wasserkühlern versehen zu bekommen als an dem Board.


----------



## el barto (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Einerseits hätte ich mir keinen Wasserkühler mehr für die 8800GTS gekauft, da die sich schon mit Lukü OC-technisch voll ausreizen ließ und der Teure wakühler nichts brachte.

Nächste fehlinvestition war die Zalman Wakü, die ich mir mangels Wissens gekauft hatte. 

Und zu guter letzt noch grundsätzlich alle High-End Mobos. Es genügte fast immer die günstigere Variante und die teuren liefen immer nicht sehr stabil und zickten rum (Asus Striker II Formula und Maximus)

mfg el barto


----------



## moe (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

ich hab bis jetzt nur den fehler gemacht, mir nen oem pc zu kaufen, aber das ist auch schon 2,5 jahre her.

ansonsten hab ich noch ein sys mit nem 64x2 6000+ für jemanden gebaut, obwohl die PII kurz vor dem release standen. hätte ich ihn nur dazu gezwungen, ein bisschen mehr geld auszugeben.

in meinem sparwahn hab ich auch lieber ein 60€ asrock board gekauft, als ein 90€ asus, was viel mehr ausstattung und den besseren chipsatz hatte.

naja, ich kann nur sagen, aus fehlern lernt man. (aber auch nich immer)


----------



## ich558 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Als ich mit 13 Jahren zum ersten mal Gothic 2 bei einem Freund zockte war ich so begeistert das ich mir gleich zum Release G3 holte. Jedoch lief das auf dem Familienrechner unter aller Sau^^ 
Da ich sowiso i.wann mal einen eigenen PC brauchen würde lies ich mit einen High End PC "empfehlen"--> herauskam eine 8800GTX + e6700 + 2GB + Asus P5B-E für kapp 1500 euronen
Mittlerweile kenne ich mit Hardware einigermaßen gut aus und ärgere mich nun etwas, das ich kein SLI Board habe das auch zum oc geeignet ist. Mein P5B ist nämlich alles andere als ein oc Wunder


----------



## Legion47 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Hmmm...mir fällt nur ein, dass ich mich über meine X-Fi XtremeMusic immer wieder ärgere, weil sie keinen optischen Ausgang hat, aber ansonsten.
Naja, die Logitech G7 war von der Haptik eklig, aber was nimmt man nicht alles für eine gute Maus in Kauf ^^
Ach ja, und dass ich mir für über 500 € das Logitech Z-5500 Digital hab schenken lassen. Da gab es schon soo viele gute 5.1-Systeme fürn PC und ich nehm Logitech. ^^ Aber das System reicht eindeutig aus...


----------



## NCphalon (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

anscheinend hat dieser thread dem forum noch gefehlt^^

aber es is auch ermutigend zu erfahrn dass ma net der einzige is der fehlkäufe macht


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte mir niemals nen Billigen Komplett Rechner kaufen sollen


----------



## AlexFCB87 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ja der Thread hat wirklich noch gefehlt.

Jahr unbekannt:
Vor ein paar Jahren musste eine neue Grafikkarte her da nicht mehr viel lief  auf meinem Mediamarkt PC (Pentium4, 2,5 GHZ 80 GB...). Mit einer besseren Grafikkarte sollte alles besser werden und so drehte mir ein Medimarkt Mitarbeiter eine "ganz neue"  GAINWARD POWERKACK! GeFORCE6200 512MB DDR an, die nicht wirklich mehr brachte aber 159 Euro kostete ... die Packung hab ich heute noch im Schrank liegen.... (wie alt ist ist weiß ich nimmer...weiß es jemand ca. ... vorrausgesetzt ich hab sie gekauft wie sie neu auf dem Markt war und nicht nach ein paar Jahren im Mediamarkt Regal... 6 Jahre müsste sie aber schon sein oder?)

2008:
Letztes Jahr habe ich mit ein paar Ausgaben pcgh selbst einen PC zusammengestellt.
Geärgert habe ich mich natürlich ein paar Wochen später, dass ich nicht noch ein bisschen gewartet habe auf die 4870 mit 1024MB und ein billigeres Mainboard hätte es für mich auch getan. 
Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner ersten Zusammenstellung...

Bei euren Geschichten sind schon ganz nette dabei muss ich sagen...


----------



## NCphalon (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

also um auf deine Frage einzugehn, die 6200 wurde Oktober 2004 vorgestellt (dass die 6000er serie schon so alt is^^)

Link: nVidia stellt GeForce 6200 vor - 11.10.2004 - ComputerBase


----------



## AlexFCB87 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Hui 2004^^. Ja da war ich noch jung, hatte 0 Ahnung von PC's und kannte nur Mediamarkt und Saturn... Thx für die Antwort.


----------



## adler93 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte bei meinem Pc Kauf (Anfang 2007) gleich auf das Motherboard, den Ram und das Netzteil achten sollen, alles 3 wurde später ausgetauscht da es totaler Müll war, ein Asrock Board (nichtmal FSB300 Stabil), Ram war DDR2-667 und das Netzteil von LC-Power ist Ende 2008 endlich zu Grunde gegangen und wurde gegen ein Bequiet getauscht.


----------



## KempA (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

ich hätte mir keinen q8200 gekauft


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte mir damals das MSI samt Pentium 4 sparen sollen, hat mich echt runter gerissen. 
Obwohl ich diverse MIIFs durchgebbracht habe, fand ich es irgendwie klasse. 
Würde ich aber heute nicht mehr machen, nach zwei gleichen defekten Boards sollte man die Reißleine ziehen.
Ach ja, und die Pleite mit der ATI 9800 Pro.
War damasl mit Nvidia unzufrieden und bin erstmalig seit dem ersten Rechner wieder zu ATI gelaufen....
Die Graka hielt 6 Wochen, war von Anfang an viel zu laut und ist dann abgeraucht, das war auch bis jetzt meine letzte ATI.


----------



## Batas (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte mit meinem PC noch ne Woche warten müssen und mir dann n 8800GT kaufen sollen anstatt der 8800GTS mit 320 mb für damals noch 300€.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*



Batas schrieb:


> Ich hätte mit meinem PC noch ne Woche warten müssen und mir dann n 8800GT kaufen sollen anstatt der 8800GTS mit 320 mb für damals noch 300€.


 
Ich habe mir die 8800GT zu früh gekauft, zwei Wochen nach meinem Kauf war sie plötzlich 50€ günstiger.


----------



## Mewtos (4. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte mir kein Acer 6530G Notebook kaufen sollen, denn einen Monat später gabs das upgrade von Windows Vista auf Windows 7 gratis dazu...

Es wäre auch besser gewesen, ein Intel Notebook zu hohlen, denn dort kann man noch Prozessoren aufrüsten....Ein Notebook, mit einem Stinknormalen Turion X2 64.....auf den Sockel kann man keinen Besseren CPU draufpacken..Verdammt


----------



## Klausr (4. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Mein größter Fehler war Ende 2002

Hab damals ein Komplettsys gekauft um 700 Euro-XP2400,MX440 etc.

Kam halt so das 4 Monate später nichts mehr von dem Sys übrig war ausser dem DVD-Brenner ^^
Hab damals kräftig in ein Asus A7N8X-Delux Rev.2.0,XP2800 Barton eine 9700Pro und extremteuren Geil Golden Dragon DDr400 CL2 2x512 Mb und ein Thermaltake Xaser III investiert,naja der Komplettrechner hat mich im Endefekt in 4 Monaten knapp über 2000 gekostet-war mein einziges und letztes fertiges Sys damals.
Vorallem hab ich ka Ahnung warum ich das gemacht hab-bau seit PII Zeiten eigentlich alles selbst grml,ärgert mich heute noch


----------



## Batas (4. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die 8800GT zu früh gekauft, zwei Wochen nach meinem Kauf war sie plötzlich 50€ günstiger.



Ich hätte 100€ gespart xD


----------



## icecold (5. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Mein Fehler bezieht sich zwar auf die Wasserkühlung aber ich denke das ist auch ok.
Ich hab mir im Mai diesen Jahres einen neuen Pc zusammen gebaut und da bei der Wakü schon 3 Sachen gemacht die jetzt anders machen würde und über die ich mich jetzt ärgere. 
1. Ich hab mir den i7 Wasserkühler von innovatek geholt für 90€ ( Heatkiller    3.0 gibt für 65€)
2. der GTX 285 Hydrokopper von inno für 130€ einer von EK oder für 80€ würde auchreichen.
3. Black Ice Radi mit 1000U Lüftern war zwar mit 40€ nicht teuer aber ist uneffektiv.

Leistungsmäßig ist das Sytem aber gut aber ich hätte locker 80€ bei den Wasserkühlern sparen können. 

Naja in diesem Sinn 

icecold


----------



## thysol (6. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich haette mir nie die Radeon 9250 kaufen sollen. Die war grottenschlecht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Zum zocken ja, als Office/Multimedia Karte aber eigentlich OK (OK, manche nicht, wenn kein DVI vorhanden)...

Hab selbst einige low Profile Crap Cards besessen, z.B. eine 9550SE, 9600 low Profile (64bit SI!) und vieles mehr, an das ich mich gerad nicht erinnere...


----------



## ph1driver (6. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Das einzige was mir jetzt einfällt ist , das ich mir damals das Upgrade vom Athlon XP 2800+ auf den 3200+ hätte sparen können.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Damals hatte ich einen 4000+....der eig ganz gut ging, habe mir dann einen 4400+ zugelegt und 2 Wochen später komplett auf Socket 775 samt Q6600 umgerüstet
Den DC hätte ich mir sparen können

greetz


----------



## Railroadfighter (6. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Die HD4870 zu kaufen, 1 Woche später ist der Preis der HD4890 auf das 70er Niveau gesunken.


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

hmmm....meine dümmste Aktion war wohl meinen damaligen Amiga 1200 500km durch Deutschland zu fahren um ihn übertakten zu lassen.

Und dann doch eine Woche später einen Amiga 4000 zu kaufen


----------



## feivel (6. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

in jüngster zeit hätte ich mir keine g15 gekauft, da für mich unrentabel
und hätte statt einer 4850 lieber etwaw mehr geld für eine nvidia ausgegeben


----------



## Bibblson (15. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

bei meinem letzen rechner, ca 3 jahre alt, habe ich damals leider nicht auf das Gehäuse und gute Kühlung geachtet, zusammen mit etwas Staub im Gehäuse ist mein alter Rechner ungetaktet nicht mehr stabil gelaufen, da die Motherboardtemperaturen jenseits von 60°C lagen ^^ hab jetz einfach 2 Gitter für 120mm Lüfter reingebohrt und die Lüfter gesäubert, jetzt läuft er wieder stabil XD, konnte ihn sogar meinen Eltern für noch für 250€ noch verscherbeln


----------



## Shady (15. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte damals statt der 8800Ultra die GTX kaufen sollen und das was ich gespart hätte lieber ins Gehäuse mit stecken sollen... Ich bin zwar mit beiden zufrieden, aber man sieht schon das ein Aplus WindTunnel nicht so dolle is wie zum Beispiel ein Silverstone TJ07...


----------



## Bucklew (15. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte mir niemals die ATI All-in-Wonder holen sollen, die a) nie richtig funktioniert hat b) kochend heiß war (im Vergleich zur FX5700 Ultra vorher) und c) bedingt durch b) mörderlaut war....


----------



## Auron (16. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hab mir vor 7 oder 8 Jahren mal nen ,,Aufrüst PC" geholt für 200€ oder so nen AMD 3200+.
War irgendwie extrem langsam. Dazu eine Geforce 4 MX 440 oder so. War jedenfalls extrem lahm.
Als ich dann den Prozessor auswechseln wollte stellte ich fest, dass der angelötet war.
War ein Wegwerf teil.

Daraufhin hab ich mit für 800€ einen zusammenbauen lassen.
Pentium 4 3GHZ Prozessor und (jetzt kommts) Geforce FX5700 LE.
Damit hab ich mich 2 Jahre rumgeschlagen und wusste nicht, was den Rechner so lahm macht.
Naja dann hab ich erfahren LE = lowest editon.
Das war vielleicht ein Spaß. 800€ für Müll.
und vor 2,5 Jahren hab ich mir dann nen AMD 4600+ geholt mit 7900GT. Als die den Geist aufgegeben hat, holte ich mir ne 8800GTS mit 320mb.
Naja C2D waren schon welten schneller aber sowas weiß man ja nie vorher.
Den hab ich bis heute und nächstes Jahr kommt dann ein neuer High End PC (GTX 380 oder so) hoffentlich kommt bis dahin USB 3.0.


----------



## darkfabel (16. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich werde mir niemals mehr Asrock kaufen


----------



## Shi (18. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Naja, mein fehler war dass ich von einem X2 4000+ auf einen X2 5600+ umgestiegen bin anstatt 2 Monate auf den Phenom X2 zu warten, oder dass mir mein Vater für 299€ bei Karstadt einen PC mit 1.6Ghz Sempron, 1GB DDR2 und dem Asus M2R-FVM und onboard Grafik für die Schule gekauft hat, weil das Mobo hat mir nie gereicht (unterstützt nur 2GB Ram, AM2). Dann hab ich mir eine Radeon X1650Pro gewünscht und bekommen, auch wenn es zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon die 3000er neu gab, und danach eine Radeon 3650 anstatt einer 10€ teureren 4650, die 3650 hatte dann zu allem Überfluss auch nur DDR2.
Außerdem ärgere ich mich schwarz darüber dass mein Vater vor 3-4 Jahren einen PC zum Zocken geholt hat mit -haltet euch fest- Pentium 4 3Ghz, X1600 Pro die sich nicht richtig verschrauben lässt, und das schlimmste: alles auf einem billigen Mobo, mit AGP und nur 2 Ram Steckplätzen, und natürlich einem scheiß NT  Darauf zocken meine 3 Brüder und ich trotzdem noch regelmäßig, auch wenn schon NFS: Carbon ruckelt


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

ich hätte mir nachhinein niemals EINE große HDD kaufen sollen. dann hätte ich nämlich mein backup auf meine zweitplatte machen können, und nicht durch den tod meiner IBM-HDD GB-weise MP3 verloren, die ich nun mühsam neu rippen musste (plus ein paar hundert MB an MP3, die ich im laufe der jahre durch CD-tausch unter freunden erhalten hab)

seitdem hab ich immer zwei platten, bis vor 2 wochen ne 640GB plus ne 320GB, und die wichtigen ordner sind jeweils als kopie auf beiden platten. seit 2 wochen hab ich 2 mal 640GB.


aber ansonsten, was leistung&co angeht, hab ich immer richitg gelegen und keinen fehlkauf gehabt 

natürlich gibt es kleinigkeiten, die man nicht ahnen kann. zB wenn man den zeitpunkt verpasst, ein letztes mal ne bessere CPU oder neues RAM für den aktuellen sockel zu kaufen, weil die teile nicht mehr oder kaum hergestellt werden und relativ gesehen sauteuer werden. auf der anderen seite kann man dann oft board, CPU und RAM teuer einzeln verkaufen - ich hab ende letzten jahres mein sockel 775-board (90€), CPU (160€) und DDR2-RAM (40€) zu >50% durch den verkauf meines sockel939 boards (60€) , DDR1-RAM (40€) und CPU (60€) finanziert  dazu ne 3870 für 200€, also für nicht mal 350€ nen deutlich stärkeren "neuen PC"


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Wollt eigentlich warten bis nächstes Jahr mit neuer Hardware wenn sich der i5, der 8xxAMD-Chipsatz sowie DX11 etabliert haben um dann zu entscheiden.
Leider habe ich mich Anfang Juli so über mein alten Kram geärgert so das ich aufm Samstagnachmittag noch irgendwas neues kaufen musste, die Auswahl war natürlich sehr begrenzt.
Heraus kam ein MSI-K9N6PGM2-V, nen 8450X3 und 2x2GB-Ram, nicht grade das gelbe vom Ei.
Kollege verkaufte mir wenigstens noch seine erst im Mai für 180€ gekaufte GTX260/216 für nen Hunni.
Gegenüber meinem Einkerner-AGP-System vorher ist es schon nen Quantensprung, wenn auch kein ganz glücklicher


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

gelöscht


----------



## troppa (28. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

1. Hätte nicht ne VoodooMAC  5500 nicht verschenken sollen. Obwohl ich sie auch geschenkt bekommen habe und nicht gebrauchen konnte. Aber vor Allem weil der Typ dem ich sie geschenkt habe, sie weg gehauen hat, weil sie in seinem PC nicht lief...

2. Hätte ich mir einen SyncMaster 226BW, anstatt nen 206BW (um 50€ zu sparen) geholt.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte vorher wissen sollen, dass eine 3870 mit blauem PCB nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht, bevor ich einen Wasserkühler dazugekauft habe. >.< Dann hab ich sie wieder verkauft und mir eine 9600 GT + Wasserkühler geholt um die gleiche Erfahrung wieder zu machen!!!! *grml*
Immerhin ist der Lüfter unhörbar und dadurch kann man sie ohne weiteres jederzeit aus dem System ausbauen.


----------



## Nike334 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

ich hätte mir farblich besser passendes Mainboard und grafikkarte holen sollen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

@Nike334
.... farblich was ????? 
Cool, wird auf sowas auch schon geachtet ?? Ich dacht bisher immer das es darauf ankommt was nachher rauskommt ...?!

Dann werde ich erstmal nix mehr kaufen und die Trendfarben der nächsten Saison abwarten ....


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte mir nen 720Watt statt 620Watt NT kaufen sollen....


----------



## Hektor123 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte mir keine Innovatek Sachen zu Beginn kaufen sollen für meine Wakü  Mittlerweile ist alles verbannt und ersetzt.


----------



## Nike334 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Hab jetzt im nachhinein ein Xigmatek Midgard bekommen und ein orangenes Board würde halt super ins Konzept passen^^

mfg


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (28. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Uff: ein mal meine GTX 260 die ich mir 2 monate noch realese gekauft habe (knapp 300€).

Als diese mit meinenr Alten Krücke nicht funktionierte (7600 GS, Athlon 4000+, 2GB Ram) wurde dann auch ein neuer Rechner fällig. Zu der Zeit hatte ich intensiv die Crysis Demo Gespielt, hatte auf nem mix aus low und med ca. 14 fps, aber geil war es hatte Spaß gemacht. Naja ich ging zum einem PC Shop und besorge mir einen Q6600()ein MSI-G31MV2(Fehler 1.), 2GB Ram (Fehler 2), und ein Xilence Netzteil (Fehler 3). 
Naja trozdem werde ich nie denn moment vergessen, als ich dann in Crysis auf VeryHigh den ersten Sonnenaufgang bestauen konnte und fast vom stuhl gekippt war.


----------



## labernet (28. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

hätte vllt mit dem kauf meiner gtx 260 warten sollen, da wär mehr drin gewesen jetzt. auch hätte ich vllt sogar ein anderes board genommen, da mein 955 wohl ne montagsproduktion war


----------



## roga01 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

ich hätte mir meinen Phenom X4 9950 140W nicht kaufen sollen, kurze Zeit später kam die 125W Variante raus


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> @Nike334
> .... farblich was ?????
> Cool, wird auf sowas auch schon geachtet ?? Ich dacht bisher immer das es darauf ankommt was nachher rauskommt ...?!
> 
> Dann werde ich erstmal nix mehr kaufen und die Trendfarben der nächsten Saison abwarten ....



Du wirst dich wundern aber ein ziemlich großer Teil der User achtet auf die Farbe seiner Hardware.  Ich würde never ever auf die Idee kommen, z.B. ein braunes Mobo mit einer roten Graka und einer grünen Soka zu mischen.  Wie sähe das denn aus? >.< So kacke sehen vermutlich noch nichtmal die PCs ausm MM aus. 

Du kannst ja mal einen Blick auf meine Umfrage werfen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...4-welche-pcb-farben-moegt-ihr-am-ehesten.html

Nur 11 Leuten ist die PCB-Farbe offensichtlich egal.


----------



## troppa (29. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> @Nike334
> .... farblich was ?????
> Cool, wird auf sowas auch schon geachtet ?? Ich dacht bisher immer das es darauf ankommt was nachher rauskommt ...?!
> 
> Dann werde ich erstmal nix mehr kaufen und die Trendfarben der nächsten Saison abwarten ....



Glaskugel raus: Schwarz, Weiß, Blau und natürlich Pink.

Naja seit ich vor ein paar Jahren auf ner LAN nen Rechner mit roter GraKa, gelbem Mainboard, schwarzer Soundkarte, grüner NIC und grüner CCFL in silbernen-Gehäuse gesehen hab, achte ich auch mehr darauf. 
Oh ich glaub das war mein Rechner xD. 
Gigabyte X800XT-PE, Asus A8V, Creative SB Audigy2, DLink-NIC in nem Lian Li PC-6081A.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich werde in Zukunft immer erst Recherchieren bevor ich nen Prozessor kaufe! Der 4000+ den ich jetzt habe ist die reinste gurke!


----------



## klyer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

GTX260 mit 192 Alus für günstige 150 geholt -> hätt ich noch 2 monate gewartet hätt ich die 216er für den gleichen preis bekommen + übertaktung 
aber naja so isses halt 

mfg


----------



## Chrissi (29. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Als ich mir im Mai meinen ersten PC gekauft hab hätt ich lieber alles selbst zusammenbauen sollen, anstadt zum örtlichen PC Händler zu gehen.

1. Preise überteuert.
2. Falsche Beratung. (Man hat mir gesagt AMD fliegt in die Luft, i7 ist ne lahme Krücke und noch nicht ausgereift und ich solle nen Q9550 nehmen)
3. Ich hätte direkt das Pro Netzteil kaufen sollen mir nicht erst das Straight aufschwatzen lassen sollen. (Scheiß Kabelsalat).
4. Ich hätt lieber nen gutes LianLi als nen Antec 900 nehmen sollen (insbesondere im Bezug auf Wakü)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

ich hätte mir nicht im Dezember 2008 einen Phenom 9950BE für 140€ kaufen sollen...in der Zeit ziwschen Bestellung und Lieferung hab ich erfahren, dass der Phenom II im Januar raus kommt. Schlussendlich hab ich dann den Phenom 9950BE für 80€ an einen Freund verkauft und mir den Phenom II X4 940 BE für 210€...war zwar ein finanzielles Desaster aber schlussendlich hat mich der Phenom II nun doch richtig glücklich gemacht


----------



## Filico (29. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte mir 2004 keinen neuen PC mit Sockel 754 kaufen sollen, denn ein paar Monate später kam der Sockel 939. Bekanntlich gabs für diesen später auch die ersten Dualcore-CPUs. Und mit dem 939 kam auch PCIe langsam in die Gänge. Tja, mit dem neu gekauften PC waren dann schon Ende 2004 jegliche Aufrüstmöglichkeiten vergeben. Also besser vorher informieren, was ausläuft und was neues kommt.


----------



## Tom3004 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte mir kein Aldi Pc kaufen sollen  
Naja der ist schon fast dem Erdboden gleichgemacht, weil einzelnd gekauft Teile doch besser sind


----------



## Mosed (31. August 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte kein 550W NT bei mir eingebaut, wenn ich mehr drüber nachgedacht hätte. Das ist ja selbst für High-End (ohne SLI/CF) noch fast übertrieben.

Aber ist ja noch relativ ok. wenigstens habe ich kein 700W oder 1000W Monster.


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

hätte nur ein was anders gemacht ein anderes gehäuse gekauft ! 

gtx260 geholt verkäufer sagt ja die passt schon rein ! und was war ? ca 2cm zu knapp da durfte ich den festplattenkäfig umbauen ! 

cpu kühler : jaja geht rein ! ja ging auch ! mit änderungen am lüfter vom seitenteil ...


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

mein mainboard nicht lackiert und dabei einen anscheinend wichtigen kontakt putt gemacht


----------



## Doney (5. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

ich hätte vor 3 jahren nie einen komplett-pc für 999€ gekauft, hätt ich da schon gewusst wie billig + einfach man die dinger selber baun kann


----------



## Shi (5. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte mir dieses Scheiß veraltete NT nicht holen sollen


----------



## Sesfontain (5. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte auf ein i7 860 system mit HD5850 gesetzt ,das warten hätte ich noch aushalten können


----------



## Two-Face (5. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Bei meinem jetzigen Rechner hätte ich mir ein größeres Gehäuse zulegen sollen. Ich hab einen Midi-Tower und der ist absolut vollgepackt - ein Kabel mehr, und die Nähte würden reißen Und der Kabelsalat (die Schläuche der Kompressorkühlung, welche immerhin Northbridge, CPU, Arbeitsspeicher, fast alle Festplatten, beide Grafikkarten und meinen PhysX-Beschleuniger kühlt) ist kaum zu übersehen....


----------



## Nip (5. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich habe mich jetzt hier durchgelesen..mit dem Ergebnis...Ich gehe ins Wasser !
Mann ist das ein Depri-Thema.
Ich will jetzt garnicht mehr überlegen, was ich falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## 2084 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hab mir vor 3 Jahren ein 19" Dell Notebook ausgesucht, weil ich dachte größer sei besser. Nach ein paar Monaten merkt man aber, dass man damit ganz schön unmobil ist und sehnt sich nach 15" Geräten.

Aber halb so schlimm, weil mein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber das Gerät bezahlt hat.


----------



## Havenger (6. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

ein kumpel wollte sich bei alienware mal nen rechner zusammen stellen lassen der hätte dafür über 4000!!!! € bezahlt. hab ihm dann aber davon abraten können da er erstens nur mid-range games spielt und ich ihm das alles für nicht mal 2000 hätte zusammenbauen können ...

ps : hätte noch was anders gemacht mein desktop bundle direkt vor ort geholt und nicht im inet bestllt jetzt darf das alles wieder zurück  ...


----------



## ziggi1 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

mei größter fehler 2004 oder 05 war:

Fertig PC vom Zielpunkt um 999€, zum glück hab ich ihm nacht 5-6 wochen später um 900€ noch bei eBay losbekommen
soviel bluescreen oder aufhänger hat ich noch nie iin den gesagten wochen


----------



## M4tthi4s (6. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ein großer Fehler war damals, dass ich mir einen E6700 für stolze 500€ gekauft habe. Soviel Geld nur für den Prozessor. 
Bei meiner jetzigen CPU hab ich dann strikt darauf geachtet, die 200€ nicht zu überschreiten.


----------



## feivel (6. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

ich hätte keine g15 gekauft..da ich die features nicht nutze..
ich hätte ein anderes gehäuse gekauft, und mich an dem genauso satt gesehen ...


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

hmm, ich wüsst ned was ^^ mein alter rechner mit gf 4600ti war eine geile bude und hat 8 jahre gehalten, was will man mehr. einzige fehleinschätzung vorm studium war die festplatte, mein damals alter 300mhz rechner hatte ne 8gb festplatte und ich wollte so 32gig oder sowas, kA. und dann gabs im laden aber nur 80gig als kleinstes und ich mich gefragt, was ich mit 10mal soviel platz überhaut anstellen sollte. naja, studentennetzwerk hat mich innerhalb einer woche eines besseren belehrt  das waren so die zeiten, wo man sich drum kloppte als erstes nen terrabyte server auf die beine gestellt zu bekommen. heute wär das wohl vergleichbar mit 10 terrabyte oder so ^^

aber ansonsten. meine eltern hatten den mit 300mhz, ich dann den mit 1800 (amd sempron 2200+ oder so) un jetz den ph2 920 mit dem ich (also dem rechner gesamt) wieder sehr zufrieden bin bisher.

aber was mir grad noch einfällt: ich hab mir für 300 mark nen force feedback lenkrad von saitek geholt und colin mc rea hat damit verdammt viel spaß gemacht. aber als dann kurz drauf xp raus kam wurde der treiber support zugunsten aktuellerer produkte eingestellt. das hat saitek sehr sehr viel sympathie gekostet. so gut das zeug auch war (un vllt au heute noch is), aber das war unter aller sau.


----------



## hzdriver (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Hätt mir nen besser bezahlten Job gesucht


----------



## Malkav85 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte wohl aufs Gigabyte P55 verzichten sollen. Verträgt sich nicht mit D-Link WLAN USB Sticks und die Treiber sind crap. 

Wenigstens lässt es sich sehr gut übertakten. Hätte doch wieder zu ASUS greifen sollen wie die letzten 15 Jahre schon -.-


----------



## madamc (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich hätte mir niemals einen Celeron-Prozessor gekauft.
Ich werde mir NIE WIEDER ein Acer Laptop kaufen!

Ausserdem hätte ich mir keine Geforce 9800 GX2 gekauft da bei der Full-HD Auflösung sämtliche aktuelle Spiele geruckelt haben aufgrund der mickrigen Speicherausstattung.

Und die OCZ Core V2 war auch ein Griff ins Klo. Waitstates beim Schreiben wie damals als der Rechner noch vom "Baggern" fast stehengeblieben ist.

Und die Roccat Valo war auch fürn Arsch. Vielleicht lags an meinem Mainboard aber selbst mit aktuellem Firmwarem-Update für mich nicht zu gebrauchen wegen den ewigen Lags beim Tippen. 

Und das ALLERSCHLIMMSTE was ich jemals an Hardware besessen habe war ein 2-Fach Mitsumi Cd-Rom. 
Das Ding hat teilweise noch nichtmal brandneue Cds gelesen. Von der irrsinnigen Geschwindigkeit mal abgesehen. 
Irgendwann hab ichs nicht mehr ausgehalten und ich habs an der Schublade gepackt und aus dem Rechner gerissen. Dank Schienenbefestigung ist dem Rechner nichts passiert damals!

Ja da gabs schon ne Menge Schrott.... aber aus Fehlern lernt man


----------



## Bu11et (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

Ich häte mir einen anderen AGB holen sollen. Mir wurde im Forum vor dem Einkauf gesagt, dass die Halterungen schnell kaput gehen und das man zusätzliche kaufen sollte, worrauf ich leider nicht gehört hab .


----------



## Havenger (8. November 2009)

*AW: Was hättet Ihr PC-mäßig im Nachhinein anders gemacht?*

noch einfehler : hätte mir keine montagsproduktion des wireless entertainment dektop 8000 von ms holen sollen kann die erste wiederaufladbare tastatur mit beleuchtung nicht an der docking station aufladen ...

schöner fehler ... der kommt nur gefühlt bei 50% der tastaturen vor ...


----------

